# "Obviously, at the end of the day, I suppose I'm as sick as a parrot Adrian"



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

There is a World Cup God. England 1,  US and A 1. Thank you Borat.

This is what the World Cup is all about, minnows kicking ass.


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> There is a World Cup God. England 1, US and A 1. Thank you Borat.
> 
> This is what the World Cup is all about, minnows kicking ass.


 
Yeah, England were brutal!!!

I feel really sorry for Green, though. It was possibly career defining moment. Nobody deserves that. I really hope he plays again and redeems himself....... What about in a penalty shoot out against Germany?


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

A shame for him really, but I think glorious US and A footballing team deserved a rub of the Green (sorry  but watch Tony's Tabloid, NOTW, The Sunday Worst, The Sunday Pale & Male, etc for stuff at least as bad).


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Jun 2010)

Where would I find all of those? They sound interesting!


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

Well obviously of a Sunday in Cork, ye can't buy De Paper to go with your half quarter of tabaccy while listening to de match on de wireless, so its a partial list of alternative publications to bridge the temporary Corkonian fourth estate vacuum; they are available in most low-rent newsagent's, Lex.

Tony's Tabloid aka The Sindo (Daily version free in Mother Hubbard's and other fine dining restaurants in order to boost circulation figures and in case they run out of toilet paper)
NOTW aka News Off The Wall
The Sunday Worst, well it is
The Sunday Pale & Male aka De Oirish Mail of a Sunday
etc. aka others not listed.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Jun 2010)

In the pub tonight somebody said David James would have been better,somebody else volunteered that P.D James would have been better !


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Jun 2010)

I just finished another glass of wine, Mathepac. If I hadn't had it, I'm sure I'd have copped on immediately! 

I'll get around to them with a quart of the good stuff in De Local in the morning. But The Southern Star will have to be read cover to cover first!


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> In the pub tonight somebody said David James would have been better,somebody else volunteered that P.D James would have been better !


 
Deiseblue, the goal reminded me of many such episodes involving Cork Hibs' former keeper, the great Joe O' Grady. We always held our breath when he got a back pass.....


----------



## ringledman (12 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> There is a World Cup God. England 1, US and A 1. Thank you Borat.
> 
> This is what the World Cup is all about, minnows kicking ass.


 
Ahh the joys of knocking one's neighbour in favour of supporting one's team. Scotland fan by any chance? ;-)


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2010)

Well as I see it I have a choice as to which neighbour I support, the one off our east coast or the one off our west coast. 

Given that they seem to have a fairly equal number of players of Irish descent on the panels (Garragher, Rooney, etc for England, Dempsey, Donovan, etc for US and A), it's fairly easy to colour whoever I want to support Green for the day (sorry again).


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Jun 2010)

BIG NET ERROR
unscramble the letters for an England player.

From yesterday's Guardian - must have had the crystal ball out !


----------



## RMCF (13 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> BIG NET ERROR
> unscramble the letters for an England player.
> 
> From yesterday's Guardian - must have had the crystal ball out !



No 'I' in Robert Green.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jun 2010)

The graet George 'Oh No' Hamilton had a freudian moment when he said at the end of the game; 'Another famous victory for the USA over England', alluding the 1950 1-0 win. In fact, he almsot said it prior to the final whistle but corrected himself by inserting 'result'; then obvioulsy couldn't resist it (with Trevor Stevens sitting beside him earning his money the hard way by having to agree and criticise England to a gloating George!) Classic stuff!


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Jun 2010)

RMCF said:


> No 'I' in Robert Green.



Oops !

It actually read BEG NET ERROR - not half as funny


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Jun 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Deiseblue, the goal reminded me of many such episodes involving Cork Hibs' former keeper, the great Joe O' Grady. We always held our breath when he got a back pass.....



Wasn't Joe in the army ?

I always remember that he used to use every trick in the book to put off players taking penalties against him.

The League used to produce some really demented keepers ,  I remember in particular Kevin Blount of Sligo who was definitely unbalanced and the Athlone keeper ( was his name O'Brien ) who pulled down the crossbar twice in a cup game v Dundalk and was sent off.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jun 2010)

Paddy Roche who, for some unknown reason, was signed by Man Utd. He was fairly ordinary, to put it kindly. Ended up in S****horpe or soemwhere like that.


----------



## mtk (13 Jun 2010)

Why are we so unfair to the english national football particularly given most males support an english premier league team


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2010)

mtk said:


> Why are we so unfair to the english national football ...


As Tonto said to the Lone Ranger once when they found themselves in extremis "What's all this 'we' stuff paleface?"

I see nothing unfair in any of my comments. England were poor, US and A were at least their equals on the day.  England dropped two points they must have been certain of and now after Slovenia's win in the worst World Cup match I've ever seen, England are  deservedly nailed in the middle of what looks like a very, very ordinary group of football teams.



mtk said:


> ...  particularly given most males support an english premier league  team


Personally I wouldn't presume to speak for most males as the ones I know are perfectly capable of speaking for themselves.

Your assertion about support is a bit odd. A Greek-Cypriot  Panathaniakos fan would hardly be expected to support France just because Djibril Cissé lines out for them.


----------



## Chocks away (13 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> In the pub tonight somebody said David James would have been better,somebody else volunteered that P.D James would have been better !


How about Wendy James . Was down in Limerick for four nights and The Examiner was free at the Special Olympics and at breakfast in the The Clarion, so the Crosbys are learning quickly!


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Jun 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Wasn't Joe in the army ?
> 
> I always remember that he used to use every trick in the book to put off players taking penalties against him.
> 
> The League used to produce some really demented keepers , I remember in particular Kevin Blount of Sligo who was definitely unbalanced and the Athlone keeper ( was his name O'Brien ) who pulled down the crossbar twice in a cup game v Dundalk and was sent off.


 
Dead right, D.B. Joe defended our country also. I remember his antics well. And I remember that crossbar incident also! 

The LoI produced some great characters between the posts. The one that springs to mind immediately is Dave Henderson. What a character!!!!!!!!

My fondest goalkeeper memories are of Alex Ludzic. And a thorough gentleman. Pity he died so young. He was only 52.


----------



## Latrade (14 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> There is a World Cup God. England 1, US and A 1. Thank you Borat.
> 
> This is what the World Cup is all about, minnows kicking ass.


 
I'd hardly call a 1-1 draw kicking ass to be honest (even when Hamilton at the end of the RTE commentary claimed USA had beaten England). England weren't much good, but outside the comical goal, the US really do that much. 

It was a poor game, but then a lot of the opening games have been. Hopefully that's just nerves and the second games will be a bit more entertaining.


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2010)

Latrade said:


> I'd hardly call a 1-1 draw kicking ass ...


Grand, then don't


----------



## Mpsox (15 Jun 2010)

I read in the paper yesterday that the ITV commentator said after Gerrard scored "ah, this could be fun". He was right !!


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

We can laugh all we like but England will scrape through somehow ,as usual


----------



## VOR (16 Jun 2010)

And then meet Ghana or Serbia in the second round. They are very very lucky with the group they got.


----------

